# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Bół głowy, mięśni, osłabienie, zmęczenie, senność

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Od prawie pół roku praktycznie bez przerwy boli mnie głowa, mięśnie/kości, jestem zmęczona, senna. Nie zależnie od ilości snu budzę się niewyspana, każdej nocy sen przerywa mi ból barków i kręgosłupa głównie szyjnego. Pojawia się on często również w ciągu dni, przy wykonywaniu ruchów w stawach barkowych słychać ,,strzelanie''.
Innymi objawami (wydaje mi się, ze mniej znaczącymi) jest nagły brak tchu przy najmniejszym wysiłku nawet w okresie, gdy brałam wziewny ( w wieku 8-9 lat wykryto u mnie lekką astmę oskrzelową ), swędzenie skóry, ból oczu. Od wielu lat leczę się neurologiczny z powodu nawracających i ostrych bólów głowy, lecz pani doktor jest bezradna, żadne leki przeciwbólowe nie pomagają. Mam torbiel na skrzyżowaniu nerwów wzrokowych oraz na szyszynce (2x4 mm.) kontrola okulistyczna i rezonans nie stwierdził aby w ciągu 2 lat aby torbiele powiększały się. Pozostaje również w opiece gastrologicznej z powodu refluksu i pojawiających się bólów żołądka. Kilka lat temu przeszłam także odczynowe zapalenie stawu kolanowego, potem barkowego.
 Odwiedziłam wielu lekarzy ale żaden nie był w stanie mi pomóc. Morfologia, żelazo, magnez w normie. Robiłam również badanie na boreliozę.
Dolegliwości te bardzo utrudniają mi życie, przeszkadzają w nauce, wykonywaniu wielu domowych czynności.
Mam 18 lat, warze 48 kg i mam 158 cm. wzrostu. (Nie odchudzam się, a raczej jem naprawdę dużo.)

Za pomoc będę bardzo wdzięczna. Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tego co widze jest tych dolegliwości wiele z różnych dziedzin,skupmy się narazie nad problemem neurologicznym czyli kłopot ze spaniem.Radze wykonać badanie diagnostyczne czyli EEG które pomoże stwierdzić przyczynę złego snu. bóle i tak zwane strzelanie w stawie barkowym mogą wskazywać na zwyrodnienie stawu barkowego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Mam podobny problem....od jakiegos czasu dopadło mnie silne wyczerpanie, osłabienie mięsniowe (np, nóg  co uniemozliwia mi normalne funkcjonowanie, do tego częste silne bóle takie palące nie ustepujące po proszkach przeciwbólowych). CZęsto miewam problmey ze snem... ale najgorsze jest to wyczerapnie... niewielki wysiłek fizyczny jest tak wyczerpujący ze prawie mdleje. Od 3 lat jestem na diecie bezglutenowej(dowiedziała się ze mam celiakie) odżywiam się zdrowo , sporo przebywam na świezym powietrzu, nie mam stresów.  I co tu robić?? może miał ktos z was podobnie? ps. badania podstawowe w granicach normy.

----------

